# Jaw Crusher



## EDI Refining (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Gents,

Does anyone know of a source for a jaw crusher. Used unit would be ideal.
Something similar to a Retsch system, without the Retsch price tag.

http://www.retsch.com/products/milling/jaw-crushers/bb-300/


Any help, would be great


----------



## mike.fortin (Feb 12, 2009)

google stutenroth mabe? mike.fortin


----------



## Russmith007 (Feb 13, 2009)

Keene Engineering makes several different rock crushers. 

http://www.keeneeng.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=RC46&Category_Code=RC

http://www.keeneeng.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=RC46E&Category_Code=RC


----------

